# Disney fishing?



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Leaving Friday for my sons Make~A~Wish trip to Disney in Florida. Going to try my luck at some bass fishing while down there. If anybody has any advice I'm am more then willing to listen and take notes. Where to fish around there, what to use?? That type of stuff. Thanks!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you staying on the disney grounds at a resort?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

lunker4141 said:


> Leaving Friday for my sons Make~A~Wish trip to Disney in Florida. Going to try my luck at some bass fishing while down there. If anybody has any advice I'm am more then willing to listen and take notes. Where to fish around there, what to use?? That type of stuff. Thanks!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Unless your taking your son fishing, you should be with him the whole time to make it a great experience for your son.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> Are you staying on the disney grounds at a resort?


Staying at Give Kids the World resort. Its right by Disney. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Unless your taking your son fishing, you should be with him the whole time to make it a great experience for your son.


Thanks for the advice and of course he will be with me....he loves being my little fishing buddy whenever he is able to be out. Plus the resort we are at has a fishing pond but I'm not sure what its stocked with. They do fishing contest for the kids out of it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Plus the resort we are at has a fishing pond but I'm not sure what its stocked with. They do fishing contest for the kids out of it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that is more or less what i was going to suggest. i know that they have several lakes to fish from, not just the one pond. i have seen LM bass pulled out (pretty good size too) but thats about it. im sure they have a healthy bluegill population of course. finding anyplace else to fish off of the disney grounds would be difficult. they own so much land that it would take a while to get to but im sure there are places.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Look into the "big bass fishing." It's a couple hundred bucks for a few hours but they tend to put you on big fish! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope you and your son have the best times of your lives. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

F1504X4 said:


> Look into the "big bass fishing." It's a couple hundred bucks for a few hours but they tend to put you on big fish!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is that the name of the guide service? Big bass fishing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Strange as this sounds, when Walt Disney announced plans for the resort he boldly also announced that when finished the Park would leave as many water ways untouched as possible and where it wasn`t possible they would create an equal amount of waterways PLUS 2,000 more acres of waterways including 1,000 acres of wetlands. This is still the Park`s policy. Also, the Park boasts the 2cnd largest alligator habitat in private hands. When was down there last yr, went to the snack shop at 3AM and 2 guys in a boat were going along the shoreline of the lake, watched them net something, and couldn`t help but to ask what was going on. The guys said they were netting the juvenile gators. Once they get to 2 ft long, they go to the reserve and have to compete with the "big boys". He held up 1 and sure as sin, it was a gator! He said to take a flashlight along the shore at night; which I did. Must of seen 20 small gators. Also, apparently, fishing is ENCOURAGED unless otherwise posted. Am fairly certain it is catch and release ONLY. There is also a bass fishing excursion offered; think you have to make reservation 48 hrs in advance. Go on line and look up Walt Disney World> fishing opportunies and excursions. Being on private property and strictly catch and release, no lisence is required. B.A.S.S. has held at least 12 tournaments on the property since it opened in `76...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Catch some big fish!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

My wife and kids bought me a trip out on the bass excursion one year when we were down there for Fathers Day. I highly recommend it, but I'm not sure if you can book it if you're not staying on Disney property. It is definitely worth looking into.

Scott


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Think that you can only book it if you have a valid pass


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I checked into the Disney guide and its a little out of my price range. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Talk to Make-A-Wish, They may be able to squeeze a lil' fishing trip in for your son. I know when my son was getting his wish they bent over backwards trying to get everything in and getting it worked out. No matter what, have FUN with your son. After what these kids go thru they DESERVE a great vacation to try and take their minds off of what is going on with them. Dunno what the trip is for, but I guarantee I know what your going thru and you and Momma need it as much as your son. My Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would bet any amount of dollars Bigjoe is correct. BTW, am not sure when the last B.A.S.S. tourney was; it was featured in their magazine. Several fish went over 10 lbs. Saw several parents and kids fishing at our resort; watched them throw back 1lb+ bluegills caught on jigs. Apparently they don`t see a lot of pressure. SERIOUSLY thought about finding a pole and sneaking out at 4AM, but the SO kept getting mad, claiming "But we`re on "VACATION"...sheez.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

First off, have a great time with your boy and I hope he has a wonderful time. Now let me say, we have been traveling to Orlando for the past 30 years, family has a time share with Hilton and honestly EVERY lake in Orlando has big bass. You can fish anywhere around the Disney Carribbean Resort, and those Big Bass tours you pay for fish that lake. I never had much luck there, but there are big bass in there. My best luck comes from when we just drive around and fish a body of water behind a hotel or on the side of the road, from what we have found out, NO ONE fishes these bodies of water around Orlando, they all head to Lake Toho, or one of the bigger lakes. The biggest bass I have ever caught was behind a gas station on International Drive. Just do a google satellite shot of the area around where you are staying and throw a purple worm in a body of water and hang on! Good Luck!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there in March, and fished the Ft. Wilderness lakes/canals...watch out for gators, but also watch out for big bass and 2+lb crappie. My son and I hammered them on Big Joshy's.

Might be hard to get into if you're not staying at Disney. However, we saw a lot of people come into the campground for that Hoop De Doo show, so I would think it's possible.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> Yeah I checked into the Disney guide and its a little out of my price range.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just how much out of your price range is it??? Scratch that question. pm me your address I got 25.00 burning a hole in my pocket. I would love to see a photo of his big bass when you get back!!! Tom


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. Can't wait to get down there. Going to be fun for the whole family! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cordon said:


> First off, have a great time with your boy and I hope he has a wonderful time. Now let me say, we have been traveling to Orlando for the past 30 years, family has a time share with Hilton and honestly EVERY lake in Orlando has big bass. You can fish anywhere around the Disney Carribbean Resort, and those Big Bass tours you pay for fish that lake. I never had much luck there, but there are big bass in there. My best luck comes from when we just drive around and fish a body of water behind a hotel or on the side of the road, from what we have found out, NO ONE fishes these bodies of water around Orlando, they all head to Lake Toho, or one of the bigger lakes. The biggest bass I have ever caught was behind a gas station on International Drive. Just do a google satellite shot of the area around where you are staying and throw a purple worm in a body of water and hang on! Good Luck!


What gas station on International Drive if you don't mind telling me. Cant believe I missed rhat detail of your response. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im going down to Disney here in a few weeks and the girlfriend already laid it out that there is to be no fishing that whole week....*sigh*....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Sent you a PM.


----------

